# The Anti-Kenyon club



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I know there are some of you, so why don't you post in this thread to make it official


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

You might not believe this but i love Kenyon, just not for his salary. The best move for our franchise is to get rid of him. For his sake i hope he doesn't end up in New York. It would be fun to see him play well again.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

SuperMascotRocky said:


> You might not believe this but i love Kenyon, just not for his salary. The best move for our franchise is to get rid of him. For his sake i hope he doesn't end up in New York. It would be fun to see him play well again.


Kenyon got a market value contract at the time. Plus, he costs less per season than if it had been a six year max contract.

The best time to trade Kenyon would be this summer since he will increase his value this season as he gets healthier.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

One the nets forum they said Kiki turned down the Frye trade is that true


----------



## Mr.Montross (Sep 24, 2005)

cpaw, I'm a fan of Martin, but right now it seems the 'K' in 'KMart' stands for 'Kancer'.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Sign me up. I'm working on a T-shirt design as I type. 




And another DNP? Tough...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

how about an "anti-bandwagoners" thread...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> how about an "anti-bandwagoners" thread...


Feel free. I always love people that want to sit in judgement over how someone else is a fan.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> how about an "anti-bandwagoners" thread...


What's the point to this?

CPaw is a well respected Nuggets fan and should be treated as such in this forum!

Everyone here is frustrated by the Nuggets play and everyone has ideas on how they can get better / improve.

Don't knock other posters.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I've always loved Kenyon since his days at Cincinnatti. However, we can't afford to pay him as much as we do with him playing only 30% of the time.

He's intense, can defend, and dunk with the best of them, but right now he's not worth more than $3-4 million per year for a SHORT term contract.

If we can get something for him, I say go for it. If we can't get good talent, maybe he'll restructure?

I hope Kiki wasn't the one that turned down Frye. Frye is a stud!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> What's the point to this?
> 
> CPaw is a well respected Nuggets fan and should be treated as such in this forum!
> 
> ...


whats the point to THIS????

do you assume i was making a referance towards cpaw???

well then i assume he me made this thread towards me, since i have been the most critical person here towards kenyon...

instead of coming at me, why dont u ask cpaw not to "knock other posters"

im not all that frustrated by the nuggets current play, im more frustrated that there are so few nuggets fans here, and HALF have to cry/defend their "favorite" player 

i wanna talk nuggets bball. this "anti-kenyon" thread is a joke...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> whats the point to THIS????
> 
> do you assume i was making a referance towards cpaw???
> 
> ...


No, you haven't been the most critical towards Kenyon. Also, this thread isn't a knock on other posters. I really don't care if people don't want Kenyon on the Nuggets nor do I think any less of anyone that feels that way.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> No, you haven't been the most critical towards Kenyon. Also, this thread isn't a knock on other posters. I really don't care if people don't want Kenyon on the Nuggets nor do I think any less of anyone that feels that way.


then why make such a stupid thread???

i dont think anyone is "anti-kenyon". every good fan supports the players on the court. but when u pay to go to games and u see the inconsistancy, its frustrating.

IMO, k needs to go, but while hes there, im rooting for him every second...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kenyon hushing the critics with a monster game last night. :banana: :clap:


----------

